# My first Bazin pot lid



## RelicRaker (Oct 24, 2017)

Found this on the surface after crews disturbed some earth for a back porch dig. Xavier Bazin, Philly perfumer. Shaving cream (?) pot lid.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 24, 2017)

Cool stuff.  Actually the base, I believe?


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 24, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Cool stuff.  Actually the base, I believe?


Oops. You are correct. Maybe the lid's still in the mound. Will hafta swing by and check.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 25, 2017)

For sure!  I'd love to dig a US pot lid.  I've dug a handful of British lids and one French one but never a US one.


----------



## TROG (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice to find these printed bases and would definitely go through the other soil as could get lucky and find the lid.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 25, 2017)

TROG said:


> Nice to find these printed bases and would definitely go through the other soil as could get lucky and find the lid.


Did some scratching thru the earth mound today but no sign of the lid.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah...I have about 30 bases and only 3 lids to my name! Seems that is the way of the digger...couldn't be the other way around.


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 15, 2017)

*Bazin's lid*

Yo RelicRaker, I think I have the lid to your base?


----------



## TROG (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice find. This lid should fit on the base previously shown but your lid has a pink print and the base has a black print. These lids came with pink or black print with matching bases so not really a match.


----------

